# Looking for



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Im looking for a started or finished lab, anyone know of any that might be for sale? When I say started I mean is doing well on hand and whistle commands, has a solid hunting season preferably more on them, a dog that is ready to hunt right now. Thanks for any help.


----------



## lonedog (Sep 11, 2007)

check rosewoodkennels.com they have a well started male avail ??? "Blue"


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

I found him a nice dog, thanks.


----------



## lonedog (Sep 11, 2007)

Made a slight error www.rosewoodretrievers.com


----------

